# Transferring to INT



## cameron_highlander (11 Jan 2003)

I fully intend to go into the military and to make a career out of it. I want to do the infantry for a while, but i also want to maybye transfer into the Intelligence branch later on. I have always had an interest in finding out stuff from people and trying to figure out what other people are thinking and planning to do. Does the CF have a HUMINT branch at all? Also, is the infantry a good branch to head into if you want to later transfer into intel? Finally, officer or NCM, which is the better to be in the infantry and then Intel? Thanks in advance    :sniper:


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2003)

HUMINT is a position that you can actually fill from almost any trade in the CF, you don‘t have to be an Int Op or Int Officer to fill it. (Even reservists can now fill it in roto‘s to Bosnia..)
The requirments are somewhere on the DND website, from when they where recently canvasing for such a position in Bosnia, but I don‘t remember the URL...

Just don‘t get the Idea that it‘s all James Bond style spying..     

Check the Intelligence Branch webpage for some more info;
 http://www.intbranch.org/ 

Edited to fix link error.


----------



## Jungle (12 Jan 2003)

Infantry Battalions also have an integral Int cell, usually consisting of a Capt, a Sgt and 2 Mcpl/Cpl. Note that they are all Infantry soldiers.


----------



## Gunner (12 Jan 2003)

Jungle, only in Canada.  On operations (BG level -  PALLADIUM, APOLLO) the IO and the majority of the int cell are qualified int staff.


----------



## Korus (12 Jan 2003)

What the Intelligence Branch of the CF does is Combat Intelligence.

One of the biggest jobs is being in the command post while a battle is going on, and trying to figure out what the enemy is doing or is trying to do. Of course, that‘s for battle.. Peacekeping is different.

Once again, Int staff can do HUMINT stuff, but other trades can get HUMINT positions.


----------



## future_soldier (1 Mar 2004)

Hi,

I have already posted regarding this trade, and have read the limited online sources. Recruiting as well only has limited information unless I actually file the transfer. So maybe you guys currently in the regular force will have a better answer for me. I understand that you have to be a serving member of the forces in order to apply for INT, however can this work if you are doing a component transfer from reserves (infantry offr) to reg intelligence? Or do you still have to do a few years in regular force before transferring?

Intelligence is my ultimate goal in the military and I would like to know the quickest/best way to get there.

By the time I would be doing a component transfer I will have 3-4 years of reserve officer expierience (infantry) and courses to accompany that.


----------



## meni0n (1 Mar 2004)

You need 4 years of reg force NCM to be eligible to try to transfer to intelligence. I believe it‘s the same for officers. And 4 years of reserves does not equal 4 years of reg force so you‘ll have to sign and do a contract at minimum.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (21 Jan 2005)

HUMINT can be analysed by Int Ops, but not conducted unless trained to do so. Just because someone is badged Int, or has a combat int course, does not qualify them by any means whatsoever to conduct HUMINT operations.


----------



## darkskypoet (13 Feb 2005)

This is exactly what I want to do, or rather, I want to get into INT. However, I am unsure which way to proceed. I read in the docs that to go into INT thru the reg force, one needed 4 years operational in the CF. However, at the Recruiting center, the officer behind the desk told me that the easiest way to go INT was directly thru the reserves. I thought that to be kind of weird, however it seems to be true. At this point it seems that if I have the resources to pull it off, it would be more beneficial to go RETP, and join an INT Corp right off the bat. Currently I have my interview Wed for ROTP, and will know more after that. However, does anyone have any suggestions as to whether going Reserve INT would be better then going INF for the first few years? I want to make this a career and so am more interested in the long term. Any opinions, facts, etc would be greatly appreciated here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## clasper (13 Feb 2005)

If you were looking to hire a regular force Intelligence Officer, would you rather have:

a) a reservist Lt/Capt who had worked a lot of evenings and weekends while holding down a regular civvie job, or
b) a reg force Lt/Capt who has been working with the military full time for several years, and probably has a couple of tours under his belt?

One of the main things you have to do in the intelligence branch is to figure out how the enemy's military works.  You train for that by studying a military, whether it's Fantasian, Genforce, or the CF.  Time in a reg force infantry battalion will give you a much better grounding in this area than time spent as a reservist IO, and will serve you better in the long run.

Additionally, it will leave you with a career in the military if the int branch doesn't accept you later on down the road.  If you try to get in from the res side and don't get in, then you're stuck in the reserves/civvie street (which is fine if that's what you want, but this is a contingency you need to think about).  Good luck.


----------



## The_Stu (13 Feb 2005)

How difficult is it to transfer into Int. Is it fairly competitive? What are the main things theyre looking at in an applicant?


----------



## Korus (13 Feb 2005)

Do a search. It's been asked many times before.


----------



## geewiz (10 Feb 2007)

I wrote the CFAT yesterday. It was at a recruitment fair so the test was conducted on paper. Without telling me anything specific, the recruitment officer said I did very well on all sections of the test. I received a piece of paper with careers I qualified for and another piece of paper that said I may qualify to be an officer.  Numerous occupations were listed, including Signals OP, Naval Combat Information OP, Aerospace Control OP, etc. Unfortunately, the occupation I'm interested in was not listed - INT OPERATOR/OFFICER). Does this mean I did not qualify for INT? Does INT have a much higher qualification standard than the other 49 occupations that I did qualify for? 

I read on another post that you have to have served for a few years in the forces before you can work in INT. Is this true? Should forget about joining INT as a DEO?


----------



## scoutfinch (10 Feb 2007)

meni0n said:
			
		

> You need 4 years of reg force NCM to be eligible to try to transfer to intelligence. I believe it‘s the same for officers. And 4 years of reserves does not equal 4 years of reg force so you‘ll have to sign and do a contract at minimum.



This is wrong.  Check the Recruiting website for correct information.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2007)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> This is wrong.  Check the Recruiting website for correct information.



Pssst.....SamIAm......That post was over three years old.  As usual, things have changed.  ;D   

As mentioned, CURRENT information will be found on the Recruiting Website, or by visiting the CFRC.

INT OP is not normally a Trade you can join, unless you are already in the Military and do an OCCUPATIONAL TRANSFER, thus the title of this topic.  You will have to research the requirements to transfer out of your 'Trade' and into another (INT OP).   You will have to go through a selection process, in any event.  


More information on the Trade, Regular and Reserve, can be found at these sites:


http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=111&bhcp=1

http://www.intbranch.org/history.html

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA/2int/main.shtm

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/3INTELLIGENCE_COMPANY/

http://www.army.dnd.ca/6INTELLIGENCE_COMPANY/

http://www.intbranch.org/links.html


----------



## geewiz (10 Feb 2007)

How is it wrong? Please explain.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (10 Feb 2007)

Geewiz,

According to the last information I have, to OT to Int O you need 3 years of service + 1 operational deployment.  This was as per the MCC of my local CFRC/D late last year.

I tried to go DEO Int O.  It isn't easy, there are very few positions and they are particular about who they take for.  I have a some related qualifications, but I don't have a one thing that is listed required.  Following a very long interview, I was told I was suitable but not competitive (or to quote the MCC "The door isn't quite closed, and we haven't thrown away the key yet.").  I didn't get selected for Int O.  I wouldn't say it is impossible, but if you don't have at a bare minimum what is listed as required on the recruiting site, I say your odds are slim.

Ultimately, it comes down the CFRC.  Ask them if you can apply for Int O.  They'll either say yes or no... so you could say you have a 50/50 chance.   ;D


----------



## medaid (10 Feb 2007)

The Int worls is changing. As most recently ( as in the last year or so) Reserve Int units have been accepting off the street applicants. Not many, but they have. It comes as a case by case basis, and they generally dont do many of them. But the Int Pl down stairs from where my office is, have enrolled one or two off the streeters. I would know  I'm friends with one of them   ;D. The new Navy Int O trade is also open to any one with no experience necesary. This may be because it's the old NCAGS trade, but the last time I checked, many may enter but few will win.


----------



## Gorak (10 Feb 2007)

The forces recruiting website says that you can do direct entry into intelligence (officer) if you have a university degree in a related field.  I am interested in this and have a degree in Political Science from UBC.  Will I be able to get in DE or will I have to do service in another trade for a few years?


----------



## medaid (10 Feb 2007)

best answer? talk to your local CFRC. For you, it'd be CFRC Vancouver. If they cant really answer your questions, visit 6 Int at Jericho Garrison down the road from UBC.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (10 Feb 2007)

Read the recruiting site more closely.

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=82&bhcp=1

Scrolling to Direct Entry Officer, you could see it says...



> Direct Entry Officer – DEO applicants must hold a *Master degree from an accredited Canadian university*, preferably in one of the areas of study listed under “Qualification Requirements”. Proficiency in some foreign languages may be an asset.



Scrolling up to higher in Qualification Requirements you would have seen...



> INT Officers are normally required to have a university degree preferably in Economics, Geography, History, Imagery Science, Information Technology, International Studies, Journalism, Military and Strategic Studies, or *Political Science*.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2007)

Use some COMMON SENSE people.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Feb 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Use some COMMON SENSE people.



Sense isn't common anymore. use GOOD SENSE


----------



## scoutfinch (10 Feb 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> The forces recruiting website says that you can do direct entry into intelligence (officer) if you have a university degree in a related field.  I am interested in this and have a degree in Political Science from UBC.  Will I be able to get in DE or will I have to do service in another trade for a few years?


Read closely.  You need a graduate degree in one of the enumerated fields.


----------



## scoutfinch (10 Feb 2007)

Damn, I am slow on the uptake these days.  

Thanks George!


----------



## AcornsRus (27 Feb 2007)

Just to add a bit more info to the thread.  I can comment only on Int Ops, not IntO. It is possible to component transfer from Res to Reg after QL5 and 4 years Res experience.  The trade qualifications have change over the past year +, so that reserve IntOps initial training is now QL5 (instead of QL3 and QL4 previously) - supposedly now Reg force equivalent.

Got this info straight from an INT WO who works in recruiting.


----------

